# Karolina Kurkova - Fashion For Kids 2013, Catwalk in Prague 18.11.2013 x 5



## Q (21 Nov. 2013)

for kids?  



 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## hs4711 (21 Nov. 2013)

Danke Dir für Karolina


----------



## Akrueger100 (21 Nov. 2013)

for kids  Naja Karolina ist ja das Kind ihrer Eltern rofl3


----------



## koftus89 (22 Nov. 2013)

danke. sehr schön.


----------



## RustyRyan (23 Nov. 2013)

Geile Outfits 

:thx:


----------



## onill200 (6 Dez. 2013)

Sehr cool und sehr schön. Danke!


----------



## RVD20 (25 Dez. 2013)

She is gorgeous and the last outfit is amazing!!!


----------



## dinosaur_ (28 Mai 2014)

Where r the kids?


----------

